# Deep Cycle Battery?



## Travis91 (Mar 5, 2011)

New member here, my names travis. 
i am working on putting my boat together(fisher marine 15V), I have a 1967 Johnson 9.9 tiller outboard but eventually want to get a 25hp with stick steer. i have a old trolling motor as well and am in the market for a deep cycle battery, I can get a walmart one, Exide, Interstate, one from battery source( a local battery store) or one from one of the big name auto parts stores. is there any difference between the batteries? or should i just buy the biggest cheapest one i could find?


----------



## po1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Since you're going to run your trolling motor off the battery. Look for the largest deep cycle battery you can afford. I pick my batteries up at Auto Zone only because in my town they seem to have the largest selection and best overall prices. Now adays the batteries are comming with a 3 year warranty. You don't need a duel purpose battery unless the 25hp you're looking at is electric and you're going to run the trolling motor and outboard off the same battey.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 5, 2011)

If you primarily use the trolling motor then I recommend the optima blue top. Yes it s more expensive but you'll go through two of the cheap ones before this one even gets warmed up


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have yet to use them but many people on here say that the kirkland batteries from costco are very good. Here is the link to the post about them. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17759


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 5, 2011)

no cosco here.. and im sorry but i cant afford to dump 180 on one battery.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are on a budget like I am, I bought the biggest deep cycle that I could find at Rural King. Sure it is an off brand but almost all batteries are made by one of the 6 big battery makers. I mean Sears doesn't have a DieHard factory! Mine is about 3 years old and is still going strong...around $90.


----------



## po1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not everyone can buy top of the line, I picked up an extra battery "Duralast" last year as a backup for my longer trips at the lake, from auto zone and it set me back around $85. Came with a 3 year warranty. You can always get the top of line latter, the most important thing is to get out on the lake as soon as you can.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 6, 2011)

I replaced my car battery last year and am using the old one to run my electronics. It is also my reserve in case the deep cycle dies on me.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

ive heard some wishy washy stories about walmart batterys so i guess ill check around with the local part houses, tractor supply, ect should i get the biggest one i can find


----------



## po1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes get the biggest one you can afford and you'll be happy that you did. You can always upgrade down the line when your budget allows and use this first battery as a spare. As long as you purchase a deep cycle battery you'll be ok.


----------



## redbug (Mar 6, 2011)

Just be aware that most warranties are 1 year replacement and then pro rated after that.
I tried to have 1 of mine replaces under the prorated deal and they gave me 45 dollars for a 19 month old battery that was $85 new.
Walmart batteries are fine as long as you get a new one , be sure to check the manufacture date that is on all batteries.
The key to a good battery is to take care of them by charging them as soon as you get back from the lake. never store a battery with out charging it first.
the agm batteries are expensive but well worth the money IMO you should get 5 or 6 years of use out of one.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 7, 2011)

Walmart EverStart Deep Cycle Batteries are the DEVIL! :evil: I went through 6 of them in under 3 years. Every one of them started leaking acid before the one year mark and they couldn't hold a decent charge for crap. After 5 minutes of initial running you could really feel the loss in power out of the trolling motor. This was with two DC27 batteries in parallel on a 50lb MinnKota Endura. Switched to Kirkland batteries and it's a night and day difference.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 7, 2011)

My Gfs cousin owns a local tire store that can get interstate maybe ill get a good deal on one.. or i can get a EXide.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, one of my teachers in highschool(graduated 09) said he used to buy the walmart ones and at around 11 months drain the acid out and fill them with water and take them back saying they wouldnt hold a charge


----------



## screwballl (Mar 7, 2011)

Almost all batteries of this type (6-12V, motorcycle, golf cart, car, truck marine batteries) are made by one of 3 companies/manufacturers. So the WalMart batteries made in the past 3-5 years is going to be the same as Advance Auto, AutoZone, OReilys, etc. Some of the name brand ones like Interstate may have a slightly higher quality testing program to offer slightly better batteries but in the end they are still batteries and you may be just as likely to end up with a bad one from Optima or Interstate just as you would from WalMart of AutoZone.


----------



## redbug (Mar 7, 2011)

Travis91 said:


> Yeah, one of my teachers in highschool(graduated 09) said he used to buy the walmart ones and at around 11 months drain the acid out and fill them with water and take them back saying they wouldnt hold a charge


People like that are why battery companies are reducing the warranty on the batteries. that amounts to stealing IMO..
I have had walmart batteries last for 4 years and I have had them go bad after 4 months. The 4 month old one was replaced under warranty
after a long talk with the manager he told the same story as your teacher and stated that they will no longer be offering a free replacement of any deep cycle battery


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 9, 2011)

redbug said:


> the agm batteries are expensive but well worth the money IMO you should get 5 or 6 years of use out of one.



Cabelas sells the agm batteries as being "dual purpose." I have a remote, electric start outboard that had an old starting battery with it when I bought the boat. It wouldn't hold a charge so I need to replace it. I also operate a trolling motor and a few other electric gadgets and have used a standard Sears deep cycle battery for years.

Instead of buying 2 new batteries, I was thinking of splurging for a nice "dual purpose" battery.

Have you had a positive experience with the agm?

Thanks!


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2011)

bluegrasser said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > the agm batteries are expensive but well worth the money IMO you should get 5 or 6 years of use out of one.
> ...


I was also put off by the price tag. as I needed to buy 3 at one time (36) volt motor... But i worked some ot and had the extra cash so i got them.
The first thing i noticed id they are a lot heavier than the wet cell batteries.
My wet cell batteries would show a huge drop off after 5 hours use. Now I fish the tidal Delaware river that has a tide swing of 7 ft in 6 hours so heavy current all day but with the DEKA agm batteries I fish a full 8 hours and when i get home they are only half drained.

So to some it up I am glad I spent the money and could not be happier. IMO it should work in your case


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 9, 2011)

how about the cabelas agm series battery im looking at buying there biggest model?


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2011)

they should be fine but check around for a better price
cabelas or bps prices can be beat if you look around


----------



## njTom (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if you have a Sam's wholesale club near you but I just picked up two Optima DC34M batteries at my local store for $155 each.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbadgixxer said:


> how about the cabelas agm series battery im looking at buying there biggest model?



I just bought one this past weekend. Get one quick, they're 20 bucks off.

I had two of the smallest ones in my last boat, and they were quite a few years old and still going strong. No maintenance and built to last.

If you check the specs on them, the biggest one outperforms the best optima bluetop, and its cheaper. That was enough for me.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Werker brand batteries from Batteries Plus. I also get a little discount because I mention where I work when I call so I get the business discount. "Hi, this is Frank from Energy Systems Group and need a trolling motor battery..."

And as Flo would say... "DISCOUNT!"


----------

